# how to install software without needed to remote login to that computer



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dear all,

Is there any way because we are using a domain server where all pcs are connected through domain. Some teachers need to get a java software installed but they always are working on their pcs and if i remote control via windows remote it sings them off is tehre any way to install a software without need to remote login to the pc? I am superadministrator and i have accesss to everything is any way how to deploy a software via a command or any software?
Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What server OS are you running and are you running any of the administrative type servers like System Center. I have deployed apps using Windows Deployment Services, but am unsure if you can push a Java app.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well im using server 2003 but i have no idea what system center is :S probably its not installed. Can u show me any way how do network admins install softwares to pcs without seeing the others that im logged into their pc and installing stuff?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if the app is going to require authentication, they will just have to make room for you at their desk.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It can all be done through WDS as long as the app is deployable via an msi file. You could also script it to run the installation using Admin credentials, but that is pretty insecure.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can use Group Policy to deploy software to machines in the Domain. All you need is the MSI of the Java JRE. If you have Java installed on your PC, you can sometimes find the MSI in your AppData\LocalLow\Sun folder (or ApplicationData\Sun folder for older OS'). 
Then all you need to do is copy the MSI to a shared folder where Everyone has access, and use GPMC.msc to create a new policy and deploy it via the Computer Configuration, Software Installations section.


----------



## thesweetdevilguy (Nov 9, 2005)

yllnelaj said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Is there any way because we are using a domain server where all pcs are connected through domain. Some teachers need to get a java software installed but they always are working on their pcs and if i remote control via windows remote it sings them off is tehre any way to install a software without need to remote login to the pc? I am superadministrator and i have accesss to everything is any way how to deploy a software via a command or any software?
> Thanks


hi mate..

check this article simple and neat . many of these have given you the answer

Read this..

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee156549.aspx


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I forgot about the software installation via GPO and was thinking OS deployment. The GPO route would be the way to go if there is an msi supplied by java.


----------



## thesweetdevilguy (Nov 9, 2005)

not a bad idea at all


----------

